# This might be old but is a good watch



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Pause lapse film of the lengthening of Balmoral

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=4627a8984ac8


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I seem to remember painting that fast with a good roller!

Yours aye,
slick


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,sm.20 feb 2014.20:41.re:this might be old but good to wach.very much so.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quite simple really


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't they make it look easy? [=D]


----------



## Polyglory (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting that, enjoyed watching it(Thumb)


----------

